# MV Glynafon 1963 - 1964



## Golfito (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone out there who was on the Glynafon from August 1963 to July 1964? Especially, Mike Manning, 3rd Mate. From Peter R/O.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Peter,
I was apprentice on the Glynafon from '57 to March 1962 (From 60 to 62 was promoted uncert third mate.)

I sailed with Mike Manning during the latter part of my time on the Glynafon and after my final sign off, I went to stay with him and his fellow apprentice - both from Grimsby for a few weeks to celebrate my freedom !

Unfortunately I have no idea where or when he moved on from there.

Best of luck in your quest and give him my best wishes if you are successful !

regards

Mike


----------



## Golfito (Jan 5, 2017)

*Glynafon, Mike Manning*

Mike K
Thanks for your reply. 
The Glynafon was my first ship single-handed. It was quite a contrast to the Golfito (E&F), the Uganda (BI before she became a school cruise ship) and the Dunera (BI school cruise ship). However, I thoroughly enjoyed my time on the Glynafon. Do you remember the names of any of the officers? When I was on her, the Captain was a gentlemen but I don't remember his name. The Mate and C/E were both from North Wales, the C/E had a speech impediment. The 2nd mate had spent a lot of time on the China Coast. 2/E and 3/E, I just don't remember. 4/E if I recall was called Bonzo. Ch Steward, Cook I can visualise but that's about it. Chippie was from the West Indies, another great guy. There was, I think, one Cabin Boy but did he do all of that kind of work? The Captain was taken ashore in Port Said after suffering a heart attack. 
Regards
Peter


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Peter, 
For a 16year old kid wanting to see the world, the Glynafon (and any trampship of those days) was ideal. Many was the time you left port and didn't know where to next ! e.g sailed from Dakar after discharge and told to head towards South America and you will be told which ports halfway across !

It was so long ago I cannot remember hardly anyone. On deck the bosun was Warren Cholette, an ab was Nation, another Cooper but hardly anyone 'midships'

I am looking at my old discharge book and trying to decipher the Masters signatures and the nearest I have come up with were: Captains Dodds (from Roker), Handcock, Jones and Glyn - Woods.

The other apprentice also from Grimsby I think was Mike Thompson but could be way out

Regards

Mike


----------



## Golfito (Jan 5, 2017)

Hullo Mike
You're right that when one was footloose and fancy free, ships like the Glynafon were a great way to go to sea. Whilst I was on the Glynafon I don't recall there being any cadets. Mike (Manning) was sailing as uncertificated 3/O. You mention "midships." Was your accommodation on the poop deck, with (if I remember right) the Chippie? The Deck Crew, as I recall, were Somalis and the Engine Room crew were Yemenis. I heard a tale of some or other disturbance between them before my time but I could be mixing that up with another ship. In your day, what was the officers' saloon or messroom called? I'm struggling to remember the layout of the midships accommodation. I think that the R/O, 3/O, 2/O and I presume the mate were all on a level immediately below the bridge, and then the engineers below that and then the saloon, smoke room - or whatever it was called. I used to have a plan of the ship because my brother-in-law was Chief Naval Architect at Lithgows on the Clyde but I fear I've thrown it out. The reason for the questions is that I'm trying to write an article for the Radio Officers' Association and wanted to be authentic.
Appreciate your responses.
Regards 
Peter


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Morning Peter

It sounds as though you might have two ships mixed up. There was no poop accom on her, all crew were in the E/R block with deck crew down stbd side and firemen port aft and stewards etc fwd port.

I believe you have a picture of her, but just in case, here is a link to the ones on here :
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=5345450

She had a split accom with number three hatch between the two blocks. The bridge accom consisted of the apprentices cabin, saloon,ch. steward - port to stbd fwd side and smoke room, communal bathroom,pantry and ? port to stbd aft side. I have a feeling that this ? may have been r/o's cabin but not certain.

Next deck up, mates and engineers, engineers to port mates stbd

Next deck Capt and Ch eng and I think the 'owners cabin'

Finally the bridge deck with sparkies shack port aft and either yourself or the pilots room stbd side, I cannot remember.

The crowd consisted mainly of the Cardiff Pool and others picked up along the way. The deck crowd consisted of a mixture of coloured men, the majority West Indian but really just about anywhere in the world but all on the uk pool, they were all on stbd side plus I think the hospital. The donkey (greasers etc) men were Arabs, some from Cardiff but a lot from Saudi Shields. The catering staff were white either Welsh or I seem to remember a lot of Scousers.

The Galley was situated across the after accom facing the after end of No 3 hatch, over the hatch facing it was the pantry in the midships accom. All officers meals were transported from the galley across the open deck to the pantry door - as you can imagine in bad weather this could be a bit of a hazardous trip !

Right ! time for a cup of tea, that should be enough to occupy you for a while ! I do not swear that the above is all 100% correct, but not far out.

Regards

Mike


----------

